# New method for Xenon and Zephyr RGH



## lisreal2401 (Oct 18, 2021)

It's less complicated than before! 1.2 may not work, early times


----------



## HollowGrams (Oct 18, 2021)

lisreal2401 said:


> It's less complicated than before! 1.2 may not work, early times



Just finished an RGH 1.2 XBOX 360 Slim E Corona - Insta boots every time.


----------

